# Zebco 33 Classic as a Kid, Now What?



## old_boat_new_smile (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Guys, before you start laughing. I have fished with a zebco 33 classic since I was about 8 years old. Now 25-years later I still have an old Zebco that my son uses, but I need to get an new reel. 

So what type of reel do you guys recommend? I want it to be simple because I am going to have to kids with me that will need help too. 

The place where we fish is called Lake Lewisville and there normal lake fish in there.

Thanks,
P


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2009)

Are you looking for a push button type reel like the Zebco 33 or maybe a spinning type reel?

I miss my old black Zebco 202.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 9, 2009)

No laughing here.

I fished with a Zebco 33 before it could be considered a classic. :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 9, 2009)

how about a new zebco :mrgreen: . 

if you want something simple to teach your young'nz with i'd go get some cheap-o spinning real combo's from walli world. they usually last me acouple years if i dont break the eye's off of the rods, and i never break them down to clean them... cant beat it for 30 bucks

i use my cheap-o's more than my expensive diawa


----------



## poolie (Feb 9, 2009)

Jim said:


> Are you looking for a push button type reel like the Zebco 33 or maybe a spinning type reel?
> 
> I miss my old black Zebco 202.



Hah! I was going to say, I started with a 202 and only on special occasions did I get to use dad's 33.


----------



## old_boat_new_smile (Feb 9, 2009)

I'd like to move into a bell style reel. I am not sure what the type is called but looks like a bell, it's open and the line come out of the top. We always called them bells.

I don't want an open face that gets back lashes. 

The kids are getting zebco 202's for sure.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 9, 2009)

old_boat_new_smile said:


> I'd like to move into a bell style reel. I am not sure what the type is called but looks like a bell, it's open and the line come out of the top. We always called them bells.
> 
> I don't want an open face that gets back lashes.
> 
> The kids are getting zebco 202's for sure.



I have had the zebco 202's break to easy (they don't make them the good ol way anymore)for the kids at our Church in the pass, I ended up on some 33's and cheap shakespear for them, me and the guys would have a rule, first one to catch a fish could move up to the 33's :lol:


----------



## Ouachita (Feb 9, 2009)

old_boat_new_smile said:


> Hey Guys, before you start laughing. I have fished with a zebco 33 classic since I was about 8 years old. Now 25-years later I still have an old Zebco that my son uses, but I need to get an new reel.
> 
> So what type of reel do you guys recommend? I want it to be simple because I am going to have to kids with me that will need help too.
> 
> ...


Is this the Lake Lewisville south of Denton, Tx? What type of fish are you targeting? That will make a difference in what type of reel you should look for.


----------



## Nickk (Feb 9, 2009)

old_boat_new_smile said:


> I'd like to move into a bell style reel. I am not sure what the type is called but looks like a bell, it's open and the line come out of the top. We always called them bells.
> 
> I don't want an open face that gets back lashes.
> 
> The kids are getting zebco 202's for sure.



I think what you're referring to is a spinning reel, the wire part is called the bail.

like this:






A spinning reel rides under the rod.


----------



## Nickk (Feb 9, 2009)

or you mean a spincast reel which is what the Zebco 33 as well as the Daiwa and Garcias.






These ride on top of the rod and you use a casting rod with a trigger.


----------



## old_boat_new_smile (Feb 9, 2009)

We will be fishing for bass and bream mainly. 

Lake Lewisville is South of Denton, Texas. 

The lake is way down right now, so we need a couple of weeks of rain. 

There is a bass pro shop down about 25 miles from here so I was thinking of running down there and checking our their reels.


----------



## Ouachita (Feb 10, 2009)

old_boat_new_smile said:


> We will be fishing for bass and bream mainly.
> 
> Lake Lewisville is South of Denton, Texas.
> 
> ...


If you have sworn off a baitcaster you would probably be happiest with a spinning reel with the type of fishing you would be doing. You'll have a lot better retrieval gear ratio on the spinning reel than the spincast and if you are tossing lures that is what will wear you out. I always prefer my spinning reel when going perch jerkin'. Just get one with the trigger that opens the bail and you will get more casts in. Good luck on Lewisville this year. There are plenty of fish in that lake. I fish Lavon and Ray Hubbard about 40 miles from you.


----------



## SnowmanJon (Feb 10, 2009)

I used a Zebco 33 untill last year...and went with a pfleuger baitcast with the external adjustment. I thinik it's a echelon. It's Red and in my photo album. The new Zebcos are nice the 33 gold is what I was useing....the baitcast took a bit to get use to but I just love having the button to push. The baitcast I got was about $100 combo. It's the best pole I have now expecially since the gearing is much faster. I didn't realize what I was missing until last year.


----------

